

Ask HN:how to get iOS contract work - 10dpd

What's the best way to go about getting highly paid (&#60;$150ph) iOS development work in SF?
======
kyle_martin1
1) Make some great apps on your own. 2) Get some recognition for your great
apps. 3) Tell people about your apps and the clients will come to you.

:)

------
ja27
Get busy on LinkedIn (and I guess Meetup.com). I get multiple emails a week
from recruiters and others looking for iOS and Android developers.

------
tstegart
I'd say making your own app is the best resume. It shows you can code AND that
you can get stuff done.

------
jonhendry
How about in CT?

~~~
rpwilcox
Ping me?

Or, more directly: I sometimes find myself with more work than I can handle.
I've prepared a form so I can know your skills and pull you in on the
appropriate project.

The form: <http://www.wilcoxd.com/agent_signup>

I end up doing a lot of Cocoa, Rails and Python.

------
armenarmen
these guys? <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4127620>

------
yashchandra
I know a hiring manager at a major bank in NYC that is looking for iOS
contract developer. Interested in NYC ?

